# Rare d/c matte MAC Pigments vs. TKB



## Tira-Misu (Feb 2, 2009)

I own a few old, rare MAC Pigments and I also got a two samples Mustard and Auburn from Son_Risa´s last LJ Sale.

*MAC Purple vs. Manganese Violet*



















*
MAC Turquoise (l) vs. Hydrated Chrom Oxide Green (r)*







*MAC Green (below) vs. Chomium Oxide Green (above) *








*MAC Auburn (below) vs. Red Oxide Red Shade (above) *








Unfortunately there is no exact Mustard dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Ochre Iron Oxide, MAC Mustard, Yellow Oxide Iron Oxid *







*Ochre Iron Oxide, Yellow Oxide Iron Oxid, MAC Mustard *


----------



## magi (Feb 3, 2009)

Not rare, but the same story with the new PRO neon pigments. It´s in german, but I hope it helps anyway. The texture seems to be the same. MAC and TKB are both not the best and smoothest

YouTube - MAC PRO Neon Pigments vs. TKB Fluorescent Pigments


----------

